# Can you name this Person ?



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2021)

... a hint  @Sassycakes   ...  alive?  TV or Movies?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2021)

No guesses yet ?


Bonnie said:


> View attachment 189176 ... a hint  @Sassyc  alive?  TV o Movies?
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> She is still alive and was on tv for years. I don't think she is on tv anymore.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2021)

Got it!   ... a young  Barbara  Walters?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Got it!   ... a young  Barbara  Walters?


We have a winner !


----------

